# Boykin running wild



## galine (Dec 16, 2014)

i have a 3yr old boykin who act great at home obedience etc...
get to the swamp she just loses all her training she will bring the first couple of birds to me then back in the water she just never stops looking for more birds non stop seen that dog swim for hours on end just never stops looking i know they where originated as a flushing breed butt know they can become great duck dogs.one good thing it does not spook birds actually seen birds almost land on her but that is kind of scarey hoping know one shoots your dog any tips on getting her to sit beside me have  tried the leash just a constant tug of war with her wanting to go look for more downed birds getting pretty frustrated because she has the drive leaning toward a e collar just seems there should be a less dramatic fix.


thanks,
frustrated


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 17, 2014)

Their is a formular for Boykins.   Housedog time +dog pen time = < free running time.


----------



## TheGermanIsBack (Dec 17, 2014)

If she is great at home and wild in the field you might have to consider the 500 yard leash. An e-collar will be a lot less of an dramatic fix than getting shoot!!!


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 17, 2014)

galine said:


> i have a 3yr old boykin who act great at home obedience etc...
> get to the swamp she just loses all her training she will bring the first couple of birds to me then back in the water she just never stops looking for more birds non stop seen that dog swim for hours on end just never stops looking i know they where originated as a flushing breed butt know they can become great duck dogs.one good thing it does not spook birds actually seen birds almost land on her but that is kind of scarey hoping know one shoots your dog any tips on getting her to sit beside me have  tried the leash just a constant tug of war with her wanting to go look for more downed birds getting pretty frustrated because she has the drive leaning toward a e collar just seems there should be a less dramatic fix.
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like formal obedience, collar conditioning, proper force fetching and a few other basic gundog training techniques are needed in a bad kind of way.

What do i know though.


----------



## galine (Dec 17, 2014)

*boykin running wild*

looks like she will be getting an e collar for xmas 

thanks


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 17, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Sounds like collar conditioning, proper force fetching and a few other basic gundog training techniques are needed in a bad kind of way.
> 
> What do i know though.



Not to mention, Sit means Sit.  If she can't sit until released, leave her butt at home and train her properly.

I bet ole Bob Sacomo or Joe Overby (as well as some others on here) would know what to do and could get you on the right path.  IF you are willing to listen to them.


Heck, even Killer Elite can help point you in the right direction.  He invented dogs and then invented dog training.


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 17, 2014)

fatboy84 said:


> Not to mention, Sit means Sit.  If she can't sit until released, leave her butt at home and train her properly.
> 
> I bet ole Bob Sacomo or Joe Overby (as well as some others on here) would know what to do and could get you on the right path.  IF you are willing to listen to them.
> 
> ...



Bob got banded.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 17, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Bob got banded.



He's a jerk 


That is a shame.  He knows what the heck is doing with Little Brown Dogs....Well any dog really.

If someone were to PM me, I might know where someone could find him or how someone could get in touch with him.


----------



## willsmon (Dec 17, 2014)

Until she gets the collar for Christmas keep her at home, then keep her at home the rest of the season.  The worst thing to do is let her keep getting away with things you don't accept.  Your hunts will be much more enjoyable.  It has been said a thousand times on here before if you search through dog training threads, but I will say it from personal experience (my current dog is my first)-join your local retriever club.  I don't know if you would be closer to Midlands HRC or North Georgia HRC.  I am not familiar with Midlands but I am sure there are great trainers there. I know for a fact there are some really, really good trainers at North Georgia.  Get in touch with them, make sure your skin is thick, and you will learn more than you thought there was to know about training dogs.


----------



## galine (Dec 17, 2014)

yea i would never just strap on a e collar and just start zapping her she knows sit she will sit beside for a hr none stop never move i can get up and walk out she still stays until she is told she just get super excited looking for other birds any help will be greatly appreciated.

thanks again


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 17, 2014)

galine said:


> yea i would never just strap on a e collar and just start zapping her she knows sit she will sit beside for a hr none stop never move i can get up and walk out she still stays until she is told she just get super excited looking for other birds any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks again



If she gets super excited and doesn't listen then you need to keep her home and revisit obedience because she doesn't understand that sit means sit in every circumstance.

Work a formal training program and collar condition her to here.  Get her in realistic training scenarios to get this under control.

She does not need to be hunting at this point.

If you want the number of someone who can help you, PM me.


----------



## galine (Dec 17, 2014)

*boyking running wild*

reckon just have to work on her obedience some more just know way can afford for professional right now.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 18, 2014)

I still suggest talking with someone and having him give you some suggestions and getting involved in a training group.

Call Blaine at Hudson River Retrievers.  He's a great guy, heck of a trainer and can help get you on the right path with her.


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 18, 2014)

How old is the dog? As far as training goes, what have you accomplished?


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 18, 2014)

Joe Overby said:


> How old is the dog? As far as training goes, what have you accomplished?



I think he said 3 years, Joe.


----------



## galine (Dec 18, 2014)

*boyking running wild*

she knows sit stay here will hold a dummy in her mouth until  i command her to drop it.been working on blind retrieves when i can find a partner its like she needs a valium lol. just bursting with energy thought about taking her crate with me and keeping her door locked untill time to fetch , but i reckon she just need to go back over her formal training again.

thanks again for the info all is welcomed

Bob


----------



## bkl021475 (Dec 19, 2014)

galine said:


> she knows sit stay here will hold a dummy in her mouth until  i command her to drop it.been working on blind retrieves when i can find a partner its like she needs a valium lol. just bursting with energy thought about taking her crate with me and keeping her door locked untill time to fetch , but i reckon she just need to go back over her formal training again.
> 
> thanks again for the info all is welcomed
> 
> Bob


If she knows it at home but doesn't know it in the swamp, then she really doesn't get it. I would think that even at 3 you could collar condition her, then use it to reinforce sit and other commands as long as you are sure she knows what you are telling her.


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 20, 2014)

If she knows sit at home and not in the field then she dont know sit. Collar conditioning isn't necessarily the answer either. My advice?? Consistency is key and leave ur gun at home until consistency is acheived.


----------



## waddler (Dec 21, 2014)

Not being there, I can't say for sure, but it sounds like you trained her without distractions. Not only does she not know "sit", but obviously she does not know "here" either. In both cases it seems she knows those commands under ideal conditions.

I have a shock collar and use it only for obedience training. It does not take a rocket scientist to use it properly, just some common sense. 

Go Slow!!

I bought a collar that has a vibrator function. Not a "beep", but a vibration. Starting a dog at the lowest shock setting, I use it with commands I am certain the dog understands, and wait until the dog is slow in responding. Then I give a short zap. If the dog does not visibly respond, I raise the level until the dog makes an acknowledgement of the zap. Usually a puzzled reaction since the dog is confused as to what just took place. I use that setting until he no longer reacts. When he commits the aberrant behaviour again and ignores the zap, I raise the level a notch, until I get his attention.

After "getting his attention" with the zap, I switch to the vibration. It is amazing how quickly the dogs catch on. Once he is comfortable with the collar and you are comfortable with the process, give the problem command, and then introduce distraction. (Other dogs retrieving, children playing ball, etc.) The distraction should be something he is familiar with and is passionate about, such as chasing a bouncing ball. When he breaks, discipline him. Repeat ad nauseum until he obeys.

NEVER train obedience in the field, just reinforce in the field the behaviours the dog has proven he is expected to perform in the yard.

Have fun, both you and the dog.


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 21, 2014)

waddler said:


> Not being there, I can't say for sure, but it sounds like you trained her without distractions. Not only does she not know "sit", but obviously she does not know "here" either. In both cases it seems she knows those commands under ideal conditions.
> 
> I have a shock collar and use it only for obedience training. It does not take a rocket scientist to use it properly, just some common sense.
> 
> ...


Or instead of direct pressure on the break, try denial of the retrieve until pup is steady...now it is the pups idea to sit still in order to achieve his reward not yours. Direct pressure on the command violated isnt always as effective as indirect pressure used to shape another behavior to get the desired outcome.


----------



## galine (Dec 25, 2014)

*boyking running wild*

thanks for info will just have to keep working with her


----------

